# Trip to Florida



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm going to Florida with my 6 year old next month. Can anyone point me in the direction of where to get discount entry to things like the Kennedy space centre, Disney world etc?

Also, any suggestions of fun things to do with a 6-year old would also be appreciate (Milo references not appreciated  )


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, check out undercovertourist.com. They usually provide the lowest rates (or close) on tickets. Also, I believe that Disney is offering a discount for Canadian tourists to help offset FX (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/special-offers/multi-day-tickets/). Other parks to consider, Universal studios, seaworld, legoland and the water parks (Aquatica, blizzard beach etc). Legoland often offers buy 1 adult get 1 child free.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

none said:


> I'm going to Florida with my 6 year old next month. Can anyone point me in the direction of where to get discount entry to things like the Kennedy space centre, Disney world etc?
> 
> Also, any suggestions of fun things to do with a 6-year old would also be appreciate (Milo references not appreciated  )


mousesavers.com will have the best tips for getting slightly cheaper disney tickets. But there is no way to buy disney world tickets that falls under the category of frugal. 

If you go to Universal, you can use Air Miles if you have them to purchase a 2 day pass. And if you want to go for more days, it's only $10/person/day to add on more days. (If your son was older I'd say universal will be a bigger hit than disney, but he'll probably enjoy disney more at 6)

Anyway, sea world there is pretty lame, I'd skip out on it, it's not as good as the California one by a long shot. The Universal parks are great, but you pretty much have to get the park hopper pass, because of the way they've set up the Harry Potter worlds. Clever people they are there.

Meanwhile at Disney I'd say the park hopper is a waste unless you really want to fast track your way through multiple parks in a day. (and don't underestimate how huge just 1 of those parks is) 

How many days are you going for?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!

I'm going for 5 days (my kid is staying longer though). I'm thinking of doing some nature things for a couple days (everglades) and some beach time and a couple days at lego land. 5 days is not a lot of time but Florida isn't really my cup of tea...


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

none said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I'm going for 5 days (my kid is staying longer though). I'm thinking of doing some nature things for a couple days (everglades) and some beach time and a couple days at lego land. 5 days is not a lot of time but Florida isn't really my cup of tea...


Yeah 5 days isn't long, especially when you are travelling that far. 

I didn't go to legoland florida, but my kids weren't that impressed with legoland cali when we went for what it's worth. i would personally recommend DW or universal over it.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

When you're going there to also spend it with you ex-mother-on-law I would say it's LONG ENOUGH!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I think the rules require X-MIL to pay and take the kids to DW while you sit sipping cold beer (its what she expects anyway) :biggrin-new:


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You do have to be careful about buying these discount passes on-line. There's a lot of traffic in illegal/forged/or expired passes going on for Florida destinations.

Buy direct from the Attraction site (like Disney) or a reliable travel site. Travel agents can usually sell them too. There is a good pass for SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens, unlimited entries for length of stay.

Seaworld and Aquatica are right next to each other in Orlando (same corporate owners). Busch Gardens is unfortunately nearly 2 hrs away, but well worth a visit or 2.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

One of my favorite videos. Driving to Florida. Will make your day. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NWcw6_mxcs


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

That is funny! Yeah, I hate travelling... well at least the act of travelling. An 18 hour drive sounds like a nightmare. Flights are so cheap now too. It's $700 for me and my kid to fly to Florida from victoria one way. Considering how far of a fight it is that's pretty reasonable I think!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We are trip to the California for Disneyland and universal. So far the cheapest tickets have been on Costco. Check both the US and Canadian sites.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks - yeah I saw the legoland tickets for $80 on costco compared to 73 US advanced on the website. Not a huge savings but you do get a 4x aeroplan points (~650 big deal) but I don't think you need to commit to a date which is nice to maintain that flexibility.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Before you buy full price legoland tickets, check this out: Buy 1 adult, get 1 child free: 

https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/shop/viewitems.aspx?CG=LLFPROMO&C=LLFHONEST169907


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks FrugalTrader - I couldn't find the code though. The website seems a bit sketchy too, no?

Found it: Code is: 179902

linked from here: https://www.legoland.com/thelegobatmanmovieus/

Thanks!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Summary:

1) Renting cars through costco is awesome;
2) Buying private insurance through BCAA saves a ton of money and buys piece of mind;
3) Do NOT get Norwalk virus on your vacation. I got it the night before I left and the flight down there was blinding hell. Fortunately, it more less cleared up by the second day I was there;
4) Greasy cheap happy hours in the US are not worth it (and not that cheap really);
5) Lego land Florida is cheap and pretty lame;
6) Kennedy space centre is mind bogglingly AWESOME. MUST SEE;
7) Universal studios Orlando was pretty awesome. Crazy expensive ($1100 for 2 days for three people) but worth it. It's a pretty incredible spectacle, particularly the Harry Potter parts;
8) Hotel through Priceline was pretty awesome too and probably saves $200 over the three nights.

All in all... Florida is pretty shitty (in general) but those attractions were pretty great. oh, and Delta airlines isn't as crappy as I remember. They got a bunch of new plans which was nice.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, the website is shady, but it works! I've used them a couple of times.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Back in the day when my wife was enceinte with #1, we went to Orlando and attended two timeshare presentations. One for the free accommodations and the other for two free passes to Disney. Which reminds me--we also stood in line for 6 hours on Canada Day at Mandarin for their free buffet.

Crazy...


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, the place we stayed at was a time share place. Last night they said they'd give us $80 and a free buffet to come to a time share presentation. I did that once in Vegas - totally NOT worth it. I'm not that poor and my time is worth a lot more than $80 for a couple hours. never again.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I just LOVE Disney.

After all........where else can you get a hotdog for 20 bucks?


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

none said:


> 5) Lego land Florida is cheap and pretty lame;
> 6) Kennedy space centre is mind bogglingly AWESOME. MUST SEE;
> 7) Universal studios Orlando was pretty awesome. Crazy expensive ($1100 for 2 days for three people) but worth it. It's a pretty incredible spectacle, particularly the Harry Potter parts;


Yes, yes and yes.

It's funny I tell everyone that lego land sucks, they always ignore my advice and then agree with me afterwards.

Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I was thinking about it though - legoland was about $200 CDN for a day (fore 3). Compare that at an average $550 for a day at orlando. It's more expensive and it shows.

Plus once you're in the park - yeash! $10 CDN for a 'butter beer'. tasty and crazy.

Still super fun. Vacation is awesome


----------

